# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Enkele maanden misselijk...

## Jeroen00

Hallo iedereen

Ik heb hier al enkele maanden last van: opeens sta ik 's ochtends misselijk op en heb ik lichtjes krampen en moet naar de wc. Deze misselijkheid blijft zo een dag of 5 aanhouden en dan is het volledig weg.
Maar, elke keer weer, een tweetal weken later begint dit opnieuw! En altijd ben ik een kleine week misselijk.
Ik heb geen idee wat het is, maar het is wel erg vervelend. 
Gedurende de periodes dat ik misselijk ben kan ik veel minder eten als normaal, en misselijk zijn op zich is natuurlijk ook helemaal niet leuk.
Ook heb ik meer last van winderigheid en boeren laten.
Buiten dat mijn stoelgang iets frequenter is, is deze vrij normaal.
Het bloed- en onlastingsonderzoek hebben beide niets opgeleverd.
Wie kan me helpen?

Groetjes!

----------

